# Διαγωνισμός για την πρόσληψη μεταφραστών ελληνικής στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Από το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης πήραμε την παρακάτω ανακοίνωση. Τα έντονα είναι δικά μου:

Ανακοινώθηκε ο επερχόμενος διαγωνισμός για την *πρόσληψη Ελλήνων μεταφραστών στα ευρωπαϊκά θεσμικά όργανα*.

Σχετικές πληροφορίες δημοσιεύονται στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:
http://europa.eu/epso/apply/jobs/perm/2014/translators/index_en.htm

Η υποβολή υποψηφιοτήτων θα ξεκινήσει ηλεκτρονικά στις *3 Ιουλίου 2014*.

Η προθεσμία υποβολής των αιτήσεων λήγει στις *5 Αυγούστου 2014*, ώρα 12.00 (ώρα Βρυξελλών)

Οι υποψήφιοι πρέπει, κατ' αρχήν, να είναι *υπήκοοι της ΕΕ*, να γνωρίζουν *άριστα τη μητρική γλώσσα* και να έχουν *πολύ καλή γνώση δύο ακόμη επίσημων γλωσσών της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης*, η μία εκ των οποίων να είναι *αγγλικά, γαλλικά ή γερμανικά*. Οι γλωσσικές γνώσεις πιστοποιούνται με *γλωσσική εξέταση*. Η προκήρυξη απευθύνεται σε *πτυχιούχους, όχι αποκλειστικά γλωσσικού κλάδου*.

Ενόψει του διαγωνισμού, παρακαλούμε ενημερώστε μας στη διεύθυνση [email protected] αν ενδιαφέρεστε να συμμετάσχετε σε παρουσίαση για το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή στα ευρωπαϊκά θεσμικά όργανα.

Εφόσον υπάρξει ικανός αριθμός συμμετεχόντων, το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής θα προγραμματίσει σχετική παρουσίαση τον Ιούνιο 2014.


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2014)

Ο τίτλος βέβαια είναι κατανάγκη ανακριβής. Στον διαγωνισμό μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όχι μόνο Έλληνες αλλά και πολίτες άλλων κρατών μελών. Είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο να συμμετέχουν και "αλλοδαποί" και έχει συμβεί να πετύχουν και να προσληφθούν.


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2014)

Μπορώ να τον κάνω «μεταφραστών ελληνικής».


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2014)

Νομίζω αρκεί ένα «και»: Διαγωνισμός για την πρόσληψη και Ελλήνων μεταφραστών στην Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση. :)


----------



## sarant (May 2, 2014)

Ναι, μεταφραστές ελληνικής είναι ακριβέστερο.


----------



## SBE (May 2, 2014)

Έτσι όπως είναι γραμμένη η επεξήγηση εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι ζητάνε μεταφραστές με οποιαδήποτε μητρική γλώσσα, αρκεί να είναι Έλληνες πολίτες.


----------



## Palavra (May 2, 2014)

sarant said:


> Ο τίτλος βέβαια είναι κατανάγκη ανακριβής. Στον διαγωνισμό μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν όχι μόνο Έλληνες αλλά και πολίτες άλλων κρατών μελών. Είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο να συμμετέχουν και "αλλοδαποί" και έχει συμβεί να πετύχουν και να προσληφθούν.


Επίσης, αυτό συμβαίνει για όλες τις γλώσσες, νομίζω. Οι προκηρύξεις του EPSO συνήθως αναγράφουν «μεταφραστές [γλώσσα]», την οποία [γλώσσα] πρέπει να γνωρίζεις άριστα καθώς θα μεταφράζεις μόνο προς αυτήν - οπότε βοηθάει αν είναι η μητρική σου, αλλά δεν είναι απαραίτητο.


----------



## irmar (May 3, 2014)

Να υποθέσω πως η μετάφραση θα αφορά κοινοτικά θέματα, δηλαδή αυτά τα παν-βαρετά και παν-δύσκολα με ορολογία πολιτική, οικονομική, νομική κλπ...Έ; Αν είναι έτσι, οι "λογοτεχνικοί" μεταφραστές καλύτερα να μη δοκιμάσουν καν!


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2014)

Τα κείμενα στα οποία θα εξεταστούν οι υποψήφιοι θα είναι απαιτητικά δημοσιογραφικά κείμενα, συνήθως με μια ευρωπαϊκή διάσταση. Για τα αγγλικά, στην εποχή μου ήτανε απαραίτητο ανάγνωσμα το Εκόνομιστ, και σε μας έπεσε ένα σχόλιό του με τίτλο Embrace crunchiness, που βλέπω ότι υπάρχει στο Διαδίκτυο, έστω και μισό. Το γεγονος ότι πέρασα παρά το ότι μετάφρασα κατά λέξη τον τίτλο (ενστερνιστείτε την τραγανότητα!!) δείχνει ότι όσο χαμηλά και να πέσεις πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα στη ζωή. 

Τα κείμενα που θα κληθούν να μεταφράζουν όσοι περάσουν και προσληφθούν (άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο) είναι πράγματι τα πανβαρετά και ούτε καν πανδύσκολα κοινοτικά: νομίζω ένας χρόνος αρκεί για να εξοικειωθεί κανείς με τις δυσκολίες τους. 

Οι λογοτεχνικοί μεταφραστές, αν είναι καλοί στη δουλειά τους, θα περάσουν με τα τσαρούχια. Αν θα τους αρέσει μετά, είναι άλλο θέμα.


----------



## Palavra (May 3, 2014)

irmar said:


> Να υποθέσω πως η μετάφραση θα αφορά κοινοτικά θέματα, δηλαδή αυτά τα παν-βαρετά και παν-δύσκολα με ορολογία πολιτική, οικονομική, νομική κλπ...Έ; Αν είναι έτσι, οι "λογοτεχνικοί" μεταφραστές καλύτερα να μη δοκιμάσουν καν!


Στο σύνδεσμο του Νίκελ παραπάνω έχει αριστερά και ένα σημείο που λέει Sample tests.


----------



## nickel (May 3, 2014)

sarant said:


> Για τα αγγλικά, στην εποχή μου ήτανε απαραίτητο ανάγνωσμα το Εκόνομιστ, και σε μας έπεσε ένα σχόλιό του με τίτλο Embrace crunchiness, που βλέπω ότι υπάρχει στο Διαδίκτυο, έστω και μισό. Το γεγονός ότι πέρασα παρά το ότι μετάφρασα κατά λέξη τον τίτλο (ενστερνιστείτε την τραγανότητα!!) δείχνει ότι όσο χαμηλά και να πέσεις πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα στη ζωή.



Καλημέρα. Το θυμάσαι σαν τραυματική εμπειρία ή επειδή σου απένειμαν το βραβείο ντανταϊστικού τίτλου;


----------



## sarant (May 3, 2014)

Aσφαλώς ήταν τραυματική εμπειρία -και όχι μόνο για μένα, νομίζω για όλους που γράψαν αγγλικά. Κι όσοι γράψαν γαλλικά είχαν ακόμα πιο τραυματική, να βρουν το φύλο της Mona Ouzouf.


----------



## Liz (May 3, 2014)

Καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς για τι αριθμό θέσεων μιλάμε περίπου; Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 4, 2014)

sarant said:


> Οι λογοτεχνικοί μεταφραστές, αν είναι καλοί στη δουλειά τους, θα περάσουν με τα τσαρούχια. Αν θα τους αρέσει μετά, είναι άλλο θέμα.


Θα μας αρέσουν τα λεφτά...


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θα μας αρέσουν τα λεφτά...



Take the money and run? Well, there might be some complications:






I can't read this. What's this, "Abt natural"?
This doesn't look like "gun", it looks like "gub"...


----------



## loanna24 (May 4, 2014)

sarant said:


> Τα κείμενα στα οποία θα εξεταστούν οι υποψήφιοι θα είναι απαιτητικά δημοσιογραφικά κείμενα, συνήθως με μια ευρωπαϊκή διάσταση. Για τα αγγλικά, στην εποχή μου ήτανε απαραίτητο ανάγνωσμα το Εκόνομιστ, και σε μας έπεσε ένα σχόλιό του με τίτλο Embrace crunchiness, που βλέπω ότι υπάρχει στο Διαδίκτυο, έστω και μισό. Το γεγονος ότι πέρασα παρά το ότι μετάφρασα κατά λέξη τον τίτλο (ενστερνιστείτε την τραγανότητα!!) δείχνει ότι όσο χαμηλά και να πέσεις πάντα υπάρχει ελπίδα στη ζωή.
> 
> Τα κείμενα που θα κληθούν να μεταφράζουν όσοι περάσουν και προσληφθούν (άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο) είναι πράγματι τα πανβαρετά και ούτε καν πανδύσκολα κοινοτικά: νομίζω ένας χρόνος αρκεί για να εξοικειωθεί κανείς με τις δυσκολίες τους.
> 
> Οι λογοτεχνικοί μεταφραστές, αν είναι καλοί στη δουλειά τους, θα περάσουν με τα τσαρούχια. Αν θα τους αρέσει μετά, είναι άλλο θέμα.



Μια και τα έχετε περάσει, μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μας δώσετε λίγες πληροφορίες για την διαδικασία της εξέτασης; Πόση ώρα έχεις στη διάθεσή σου για την μετάφραση, αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε λεξικά, internet (φαντάζομαι πως όχι) κλπ. Επίσης, έχετε ιδέα πόσος καιρός μεσολαβεί από την υποβολή των αιτήσεων μέχρι την πραγματοποίηση του διαγωνισμού; Ευχαριστώ


----------



## sarant (May 4, 2014)

loanna24 said:


> Μια και τα έχετε περάσει, μήπως θα μπορούσατε να μας δώσετε λίγες πληροφορίες για την διαδικασία της εξέτασης; Πόση ώρα έχεις στη διάθεσή σου για την μετάφραση, αν έχεις πρόσβαση σε λεξικά, internet (φαντάζομαι πως όχι) κλπ. Επίσης, έχετε ιδέα πόσος καιρός μεσολαβεί από την υποβολή των αιτήσεων μέχρι την πραγματοποίηση του διαγωνισμού; Ευχαριστώ



Από τότε που έδωσα εγώ έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια και έχουν αλλάξει πολλά -αρκεί να σου πω ότι γράφαμε με μελανοδοχείο (εντάξει, υπερβάλλω).

Εμείς λεξικά μπορούσαμε (και έπρεπε) να έχουμε, αλλά άκουσα ότι τώρα τελευταία έγιναν και διαγωνισμοί χωρίς λεξικά. Ιντερνέτ, όχι.
Πριν δώσεις τον διαγωνισμό στη μετάφραση, πρέπει να περάσεις την πρώτη δοκιμάσία (ψυχοτεχνικά τεστ). 
Γενικά, αυτά τα πράγματα αργούν -κανας χρόνος θα περάσει, φαντάζομαι.


----------



## marriaswe (May 5, 2014)

Καλημέρα!

Έχω μια ερώτηση: Στην προκήρυξη αναφέρει οτι εκτός από Αγγλικά οι υποψήφιοι θα πρέπει να γνωρίζουν καλά και μια τρίτη γλώσσα (Γαλλικά ή Γερμανικά). 
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι πρέπει να υπάρχει μια λειτουργική γνώση της γλώσσας (επιπέδου π.χ. lower) ή θα πρέπει να μεταφράζει κι από αυτήν;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 5, 2014)

Καλωσόρισες!

Στο σάιτ της epso (βλ. #1 του νήματος) έχει επιλογή How to apply με διάφορες λεπτομέρειες. Για τις γλώσσες, λέει:

To work with us, you need to have a good command of at least two European languages (your main language plus English, French or German).

Language 1 
must be one of the 24 official EU languages

Your main language. It can be your mother tongue or another language of which you have at least a thorough knowledge (level C1) as defined in the European language levels - Self assessment grid.

For some competitions/selections, you will need to have a perfect command (level C2) of this language.

Language 2
must be different from language 1

In most cases, you will have to choose either English, French or German as language 2.

You need at least a satisfactory knowledge (level B2) of your chosen language.

For some competitions/selections for linguists, you will need to have a thorough knowledge (level C1) of it.

Further languages
For some competitions, selections or calls for expression of interest, notably linguist competitions, other language skills may be requested.

Please refer to the Notice of competition or Call for expression of interest.


----------



## marriaswe (May 5, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ!

Απ' ότι φαίνεται, στο μεταφραστικό κομμάτι μπορεί να μην έχω πρόβλημα, στο κομμάτι της κατανόησης κειμένου όμως...:blush:


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2014)

marriaswe said:


> Απ' ότι φαίνεται...


«Απ' ό,τι.» Τώρα πλέον έχεις έναν παραπάνω λόγο να το προσέχεις. :)


----------



## TTZ (May 5, 2014)

Πρώτα πάντως ξεκινάς από αυτό http://www.libeurop.eu/9780957150126-The-Ultimate-EU-Test-Book-Administrator-AD-Edition-2013.html

Η εξέταση στη μετάφραση γίνεται στην επόμενη φάση.


----------



## Lina (May 5, 2014)

TTZ said:


> Πρώτα πάντως ξεκινάς από αυτό http://www.libeurop.eu/9780957150126-The-Ultimate-EU-Test-Book-Administrator-AD-Edition-2013.html


Αλμυρή η τιμούλα του. 

Εδώ υπάρχουν μερικές πληροφορίες για το τι περιλαμβάνει ο διαγωνισμός.


----------



## irmar (May 5, 2014)

sarant said:


> Τα κείμενα που θα κληθούν να μεταφράζουν όσοι περάσουν και προσληφθούν (άλλο το ένα και άλλο το άλλο) είναι πράγματι τα πανβαρετά και ούτε καν πανδύσκολα κοινοτικά: νομίζω ένας χρόνος αρκεί για να εξοικειωθεί κανείς με τις δυσκολίες τους.
> Οι λογοτεχνικοί μεταφραστές, αν είναι καλοί στη δουλειά τους, θα περάσουν με τα τσαρούχια. Αν θα τους αρέσει μετά, είναι άλλο θέμα.



Αχ, αγαπητέ, στην εποχή της κρίσης, η προσωπική ευχαρίστηση είναι πολυτέλεια! Πάντως μια φορά στη ζωή μου δοκίμασα να μεταφράσω νομικό κείμενο και το θυμάμαι ακόμα. Κάθε αράδα και δύο τηλεφωνήματα σε φίλους δικηγόρους... ορκίστηκα να μην ξαναδοκιμάσω! Απ'την άλλη, υπάρχει συνάδελφος που ειδικεύεται σ'αυτά και μου λέει πως τα κάνει πλέον με το αριστερό πόδι.


----------



## Themis (Jun 2, 2014)

Από το Γραφείο Αθηνών της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής:
Οργανώνουμε έξη ωριαίες παρουσιάσεις για τον επόμενο *διαγωνισμό μεταφραστών ελληνικής* στις 13 και τις 17 Ιουνίου. Έχουμε ήδη πάνω από 200 εγγεγραμμένους πολλοί από τους οποίους είναι μηχανικοί και νομικοί.
Από το φύλλο 3 ενός μονοσέλιδου δελτίου του Γραφείου Αθηνών, με ημερομηνία 30 Μαϊου 2014. Το αναζήτησα και στον ιστότοπό τους, αλλά δεν το βρήκα εκεί.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 3, 2014)

Ο Γιάννης Οικονόμου με ενημέρωσε πριν δυο εβδομάδες περίπου ότι είχε το κείμενο της προκήρυξης φρεσκομεταφρασμένο στα ελληνικά από τον ίδιον. Περίμενα ότι θα αναρτηθεί κάπου, για να το λινκάρω, αλλά δεν το βλέπω πουθενά. Ίσως θα αναρτηθεί στις 3 Ιουλίου, δεν ξέρω. 

Τον ρώτησα αν πειράζει να δημοσιοποιηθεί και μου απάντησε


> Όχι μόνο δεν πειράζει να διαδώσουμε την προκήρυξη αυτή, αλλά η επιτροπή μας κάλεσε όλους να την διαφημίσουμε παντού, σε γνωστούς, σε εξωκοινοτικούς συναδέλφους κλπ. Οπότε δεν υπάρχει τίποτα το μεμπτόν.



Έτσι λοιπόν του ζήτησα να μου το στείλει και το αναρτώ κι εγώ εδώ.

View attachment EPSO-2014-00055-00-00-EL-TRA-00.docx


----------



## Palavra (Jun 3, 2014)

Έχω μια άλλη απορία: οι επιτυχόντες στο διαγωνισμό του 2006 έχουν προσληφθεί; Θυμάμαι ότι συνάντησα σχετικά πρόσφατα, στα τέλη του '13, ένα γνωστό μου που είχε περάσει τη διαδικασία και μου είχε πει ότι δεν τους είχαν καλέσει ακόμα.


----------



## Themis (Jun 3, 2014)

Ποτέ δεν προσλαμβάνονται όλοι. Απλώς καταρτίζεται πίνακας επιτυχόντων, από τον οποίο αντλούν ανάλογα με τα κενά που προκύπτουν. Ο πίνακας αυτός περιλαμβάνει αρκετά περισσότερους απ' ό,τι οι προβλεπόμενες ανάγκες. Έχει ορισμένη ισχύ (νομίζω 3ετή ή 4ετή, δεν είμαι βέβαιος) και μπορεί να παραταθεί για ορισμένο πάλι χρονικό διάστημα (νομίζω 2 χρόνια, ίσως και 3). Ο επόμενος διαγωνισμός προγραμματίζεται έτσι ώστε να δώσει έναν νέο πίνακα επιτυχόντων όταν λήξει ο παλιός. Κανείς επιτυχών δεν μπορεί να έχει σιγουριά ότι θα τον καλέσουν, αλλά βέβαια η σειρά επιτυχίας παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο.


----------



## despena (Jun 12, 2014)

Γεια σας! Έχω δει εδώ και πολλές μέρες την προκήρυξη, αλλά είμαι λίγο clueless.
Το κείμενο δεν αναφέρει για τι καθεστώς εργασίας μιλάμε. Οι θέσεις αφορούν μόνιμη πρόσληψη; Αποκλείεται κάποιος που εργάζεται στο ελληνικό Δημόσιο; Μιλάμε για εργασία από απόσταση ή όχι; (toooo many questions, I know...)


----------



## Themis (Jun 12, 2014)

Πρόκειται κατ' αρχήν για μόνιμες θέσεις. Η οριστική μονιμοποίηση γίνεται μετά από δοκιμαστική περίοδο 9 μηνών. Ωστόσο, εάν προκύψουν κενά για τα οποία δεν υπάρχει οργανική θέση, ή που η απόφαση για την πλήρωσή της αργεί, προτείνονται σε επιτυχόντες συμβόλαια περιορισμένης διάρκειας. Τις περισσότερες φορές αυτά παρατείνονται και έπειτα καταλήγουν σε μονιμοποίηση.

Κανείς δεν αποκλείεται λόγω της δουλειάς που κάνει. Και φυσικά δεν πρόκειται για εργασία από απόσταση.


----------



## despena (Jun 13, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις διευκρινήσεις. Είναι πολλά διαδικαστικά που δεν γνωρίζω και ίσως θα πρέπει να καθίσω να μελετήσω. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/771742/ar...koi--ths-glwssikhs-viomhxanias-se-palio-kadro


----------



## nickel (Jun 16, 2014)

Η μελέτη που αναφέρει το άρθρο της Καθημερινής, «The Status of the Translation Profession in the European Union», είναι αυτή που βλέπω στην Αμαζόνα; Με το ένα και μοναδικό σχόλιο: «While the intent may have been good this report is poorly researched and written by professionals who live, eat and breathe academics and don't seem to have much real world experience. Many items in their report would be more accurate if they spoke with parties involved, instead it is slanted, and was written with intent to shift industry thinking rather than report accurately on the state of the industry. Save your money and don't bother purchasing the report».

Όχι ότι έχω πρόβλημα με τη γενικότητα του συμπεράσματος που αναφέρεται στη μελέτη: «Είναι καιρός πλέον να αναβαθμίσουμε τόσο τις συνθήκες όσο και τις αμοιβές των μεταφραστών, ο ρόλος των οποίων είναι ουσιαστικός, αφού διευκολύνουν κάθε μορφής ανταλλαγή και ενσωμάτωση μέσα από τη γλωσσική διαφορετικότητα».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 20, 2014)

http://ec.europa.eu/greece/about-us/translation/index_el.htm

*Διαγωνισμός για μεταφραστές ελληνικής γλώσσας*​Η Ευρωπαϊκή Υπηρεσία Επιλογής Προσωπικού (EPSO) ανακοίνωσε τη διοργάνωση διαγωνισμού για πρόσληψη μεταφραστών ελληνικής γλώσσας στα ευρωπαϊκά θεσμικά όργανα. Η υποβολή αιτήσεων συμμετοχής θα ξεκινήσει ηλεκτρονικά στις *3 Ιουλίου 2014*, στον δικτυακό τόπο της EPSO. Η προθεσμία υποβολής των αιτήσεων λήγει στις 5 Αυγούστου 2014, ώρα 12.00 (ώρα Βρυξελλών).
Ο διαγωνισμός απευθύνεται σε
α) Γλωσσομαθείς με γνώσεις μετάφρασης και θεματική εξειδίκευση,
β) Επιστήμονες, μηχανικούς, οικονομολόγους, νομικούς, με κατάλληλες γλωσσικές δεξιότητες (βλ. και σχετικό άρθρο με τίτλο «Η ευρωπαϊκή μετάφραση χρειάζεται πολλές επιστημονικές και τεχνικές ειδικότητες»(196 kB

)
Οι υποψήφιοι πρέπει, κατ' αρχήν, να είναι υπήκοοι της ΕΕ, να έχουν δίπλωμα τριτοβάθμιας εκπαίδευσης, να γνωρίζουν άριστα τα ελληνικά και να μπορούν να μεταφράσουν από τουλάχιστον δύο γλώσσες της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης (μία εκ των οποίων να είναι αγγλικά, γαλλικά ή γερμανικά). Οι γλωσσικές γνώσεις πιστοποιούνται με γλωσσική εξέταση.


Παρουσίαση της διαδικασίας επιλογής από την EPSO

(1.83 Mb)
Παρουσίαση για την εργασία στην Γενική Διεύθυνση Μετάφρασης της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής

(891 kB)
Ερωτήσεις και περαιτέρω ενημέρωση στη σχετική σελίδα στο Facebook.​


----------



## danae (Sep 23, 2014)

Γεια σας! Μόλις βγήκα από το εξεταστικό κέντρο και θέλω να γκρινιάξω λίγο σχετικά με τα ελληνικά κείμενα. Παρ' όλη την πίεση χρόνου, κάποια πράγματα μου χτύπησαν στο μάτι και με ενόχλησαν: ένα *κυβερνούν κόμμα, ένα κόμμα (σημείο στίξης) που έλειπε και δημιουργούσε νοηματική ασάφεια, ένα ύπαιθρο που έγινε θηλυκό (έλεγε ότι για τα σήματα καπνού άναβαν φωτιά στην ύπαιθρο) και μια τουλούπα, που όμως μπορεί να είναι δική μου ιδιοτροπία, μια και την ξέρω ως τολύπη, αλλά δεν έχω πρόσβαση σε λεξικό για να το ελέγξω. Κατά τα άλλα, το εξεταστικό κέντρο του Μάντσεστερ, όπως και τα μέτρα ασφαλείας, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με το κέντρο της Αθήνας. Για να επανέλθω στο πρώτο θέμα, με ενοχλούν οι ατέλειες των κειμένων σε γλωσσικό διαγωνισμό, ιδίως με τέτοια πίεση χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Sep 23, 2014)

Εμένα με ενοχλεί η πίεση χρόνου — γενικώς!

Οι _τουλούπες καπνού_ είναι εντάξει, πάντως. 

Καλά αποτελέσματα!


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 23, 2014)

Γεια σου, Δανάη! Καλή επιτυχία σου εύχομαι. Δεν μας περιγράφεις και λίγο την εξέταση γενικά;


----------



## sarant (Sep 23, 2014)

Δανάη, καλή επιτυχία! Κι άλλοι μού παραπονέθηκαν για τις αδυναμίες του ελληνικού κειμένου. Τα κακά του εξωπορισμού, θα έλεγα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2014)

Τα προβλήματα των μη αγγλόφωνων κειμένων είναι γνωστά. Όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά, και σε άλλες γλώσσες απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, κρίνοντας από σχόλια που διάβασα σε μπλογκ όταν έψαχνα να ενημερωθώ για την εξέταση. Φαίνεται ότι όλα μεταφράζονται από τα αγγλικά, και οι μεταφράσεις δεν είναι πάντοτε άψογες. 

Και εγώ πέτυχα σφάλματα (έδωσα την Παρασκευή), όσα θυμόμουν εκείνη τη στιγμή τα έγραψα στο τέλος που σου ζητούν να σχολιάσεις την εμπειρία σου. 

Συγκράτησα τον Γάιο Κλαύδιο Μάρκελλο MInor, που μια χαρά θα μπορούσε να γίνει Νεώτερος αντί για Minor (αλλά αυτό είναι πταίσμα) και την "αστική γρίππη" (δύο φορές στο κείμενο) που μάλλον ασιατική θα ήταν, εκτός κι αν βγήκε κάνα νέο στέλεχος για προώθηση της αποκέντρωσης. Τουλάχιστον πάντως δεν επηρεάζαν αυτά την κατανόηση του κειμένου και την ανεύρεση της σωστής απάντησης.

Πράγματι ενοχλούν αυτά τα πραγματάκια σε έναν διαγωνισμό τέτοιου επιπέδου, και όχι επειδή απευθύνεται σε γλωσσομαθείς. Και για διοικητικούς να ήταν, πάλι δεν επιτρέπεται τέτοια απροσεξία, νομίζω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2014)

Οι Γάιοι Κλαύδιοι Μάρκελλοι ήταν ξαδέλφια και ίσως γι' αυτό δεν χρησιμοποιήθηκε η διάκριση Νεότερος/Πρεσβύτερος. Υποθέτω όμως, και εν αναμονή επιβεβαίωσης, ότι στα ελληνικά θα λέγονται Ελάσσων και Μείζων ή Μικρότερος και Μεγαλύτερος.


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2014)

Πρεσβύτερος και νεότερος (με όμικρον, παρακαλώ). :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> Πρεσβύτερος και νεότερος (με όμικρον, παρακαλώ). :)


Να με πάρει, έχεις δίκιο, και το συνειδητοποίησα αφού το είχα γράψει. Η βιασύνη με έφαγε πάλι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> Πρεσβύτερος και νεότερος (με όμικρον, παρακαλώ). :)


Άρα εμείς δεν κάνουμε διαφορές οριζόντιας και κάθετης συγγένειας;


----------



## Earion (Sep 24, 2014)

(Σου απαντώ χωρίς πολλή σκέψη ή έρευνα ότι) οι όροι _πρεσβύτερος _και _νεότερος _χρησιμοποιούνται για να δείξουν τη χρονική αλληλουχία, χωρίς να δείχνουν κατ' ανάγκη συγκεκριμένο είδος συγγένειας. Ο Πλίνιος ο Νεότερος ήταν ανιψιός του Πλίνιου του Πρεσβύτερου, ο Σκιπίων ο Αφρικανός ο Νεότερος ήταν εγγονός από υιοθεσία του Σκιπίωνα του Αφρικανού του Πρεσβύτερου.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2014)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πάντως το εξής στην συγκεκριμένη προκήρυξη, και σε άλλες όπως αυτή: ενώ για τις θέσεις *μεταφραστών* η πρόσκληση για συμμετοχή απευθυνόταν εκτός από τους μεταφραστές και σε μηχανικούς, γιατρούς κτλ, από την άλλη όμως οι μεταφραστές αποκλείονται από διαγωνισμούς όπως ο παρακάτω:

Lawyer-linguists (m/f) in the European Parliament and the Council.

Να προσθέσω πως στις πολλές καλές σχολές μετάφρασης που υπάρχουν σε όλη την ΕΕ υπάρχει εξειδίκευση στη νομική μετάφραση, η οποία περιλαμβάνει και μαθήματα στο δίκαιο, την εγκληματολογία κτλ, ενώ από όσο γνωρίζω σε καμία σχολή νομικής δεν υπάρχει εξειδίκευση στη μετάφραση. Είναι κάπως άδικο, κατά τη γνώμη μου.


----------



## rogne (Nov 6, 2014)

Είναι η νέα στρατηγική της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης, το ελληνικό παράρτημα το έχει πει πολλές φορές το τελευταίο διάστημα: πλέον ψάχνουν προπάντων για επιστήμονες που να μπορούν παρεμπιπτόντως να μεταφράζουν τα του αντικειμένου τους, δευτερευόντως για μεταφραστές, έστω και εξειδικευμένους. Κατά τη γνώμη μου (και ακολουθεί αφορισμός), εκτός από εξαιρετικά άδικη, η στρατηγική αυτή είναι εντελώς αντιεπιστημονική και καταδικασμένη σε αποτυχία.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 6, 2014)

rogne said:


> Είναι η νέα στρατηγική της Γενικής Διεύθυνσης Μετάφρασης, το ελληνικό παράρτημα το έχει πει πολλές φορές το τελευταίο διάστημα: πλέον ψάχνουν προπάντων για επιστήμονες που να μπορούν παρεμπιπτόντως να μεταφράζουν τα του αντικειμένου τους, δευτερευόντως για μεταφραστές, έστω και εξειδικευμένους. Κατά τη γνώμη μου (και ακολουθεί αφορισμός), εκτός από εξαιρετικά άδικη, η στρατηγική αυτή είναι εντελώς αντιεπιστημονική και καταδικασμένη σε αποτυχία.



Δεν πρόκειται για κάποια "νέα στρατηγική". Ανέκαθεν οι γλωσσομαθείς νομικοί της ΕΕ "στρατολογούνταν" αποκλειστικά μεταξύ των νομικών.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 6, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι ο rogne αναφέρεται κυρίως στις θέσεις που αφορούν μεταφραστές για τη στελέχωση των υπολοίπων οργάνων, όπως αυτές τις οποίες αφορά το παρόν νήμα.


----------



## rogne (Nov 6, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο rogne αναφέρεται κυρίως στις θέσεις που αφορούν μεταφραστές για τη στελέχωση των υπολοίπων οργάνων, όπως αυτές τις οποίες αφορά το παρόν νήμα.



Ναι, δεν αναφερόμουν στις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες.


----------



## nina (Nov 8, 2014)

Τα αποτελέσματα της πρώτης φάσης του διαγωνισμού βγήκαν και στάλθηκαν στους λογαριασμούς των υποψηφίων. Όπως είδα, ορισμένοι από εσάς συμμετείχαν στις εξετάσεις. Λοιπόν, πώς τα πήγατε;


----------



## sarant (Nov 8, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι ο rogne αναφέρεται κυρίως στις θέσεις που αφορούν μεταφραστές για τη στελέχωση των υπολοίπων οργάνων, όπως αυτές τις οποίες αφορά το παρόν νήμα.



Αν υπάρχει τέτοια κεντρική στρατηγική δεν την έχω αντιληφθεί, εκτός από ένα-δυο άρθρα του υπεύθυνου του γραφείου Αθηνών, τα οποία νομίζω ότι εκφράζουν την επιθυμία του ίδιου για διατήρηση της ελληνικής ιδιαιτερότητας. Εννοώ ότι όταν συγκροτήθηκαν ελληνικά μεταφραστικά τμήματα το 1981, όταν δεν υπήρχε ανώτατη σχολή μετάφρασης, στελεχώθηκαν όχι μόνο από φιλόλογους/ξενόγλωσσους, αλλά και από μηχανικούς, οικονομολόγους, φυσικούς, χημικούς κτλ. καθώς και νομικούς. Αυτό ήταν μια ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα, που τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει αμβλυνθεί, καθώς οι νεοπροσλαμβανόμενοι όλο και περισσότερο είναι είτε μεταφραστές είτε των γραμμάτων. Κεντρική στρατηγική δεν έχω δει να υπάρχει και όσα γράφει πιο πάνω ο rogne δεν νομίζω ότι αντιστοιχούν στην πραγματικότητα.


----------



## rogne (Nov 8, 2014)

Προσωπικά θεώρησα ότι μανιφέστα σαν αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με την παρατήρηση της Παλάβρας για τη σχετική υποβάθμιση των μεταφραστών σε προκηρύξεις όπως η παρούσα, έχουν άμεση σχέση με την πραγματικότητα και τη στρατηγική της ΓΔΜ. Εμπιστεύομαι πάντως το κριτήριο του sarant και δεν έχω πρόβλημα να δεχτώ την "ελληνική ιδιαιτερότητα" και εδώ. Κρατάω βέβαια και μια πισινή...


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2014)

Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, πάντως, το σχόλιό μου αφορά τις προκηρύξεις για τις θέσεις μεταφραστών για το δικαστήριο: δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο για τον οποίο δεν επιτρέπεται έστω σε αποφοίτους μεταφραστικών σχολών να δώσουν και εκείνοι εξετάσεις εκεί.


----------



## Rogerios (Nov 8, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Για να μην παρεξηγηθώ, πάντως, το σχόλιό μου αφορά τις προκηρύξεις για τις θέσεις μεταφραστών για το δικαστήριο: δεν καταλαβαίνω το λόγο για τον οποίο δεν επιτρέπεται έστω σε αποφοίτους μεταφραστικών σχολών να δώσουν και εκείνοι εξετάσεις εκεί.



Η προκήρυξη, πάντως, στην οποία είχες παραπέμψει δεν αφορούσε το Δικαστήριο.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 8, 2014)

Ρογήρε, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, έβαλα λάθος σύνδεσμο. Εννοούσα αυτό εδώ (από ό,τι θυμάμαι, αυτός ο διαγωνισμός πρέπει να τρέχει παράλληλα με αυτόν για τους μεταφραστές για τα υπόλοιπα όργανα).


----------



## Dimi (Nov 9, 2014)

Κεντρική πολιτική είναι. Σε ευρωπαϊκό επίπεδο όλοι μιλάνε ότι διαγράφονται 50 χρόνια εξελίξεων στη μεταφραστική επιστήμη και τη θεσμοθέτηση του επαγγέλματος. Όταν βλέπεις τη μετάφραση ως κόστος προς αποφυγή, σε συμφέρει να ισοπεδώσεις και να υποβαθμίσεις την αγορά.


----------



## sarant (Nov 9, 2014)

Δεν βλέπω γιατί "ισοπεδώνει και υποβαθμίζει την αγορά" η συμμετοχή μηχανικών κτλ. στους διαγωνισμούς μεταφραστών, που άλλωστε είναι πάγια τακτική των υπηρεσιών της ΕΕ από πάντοτε και δεν έχει αλλάξει ούτε στο ελάχιστο. 

Και στην πράξη αυτό που εμπειρικά παρατηρώ είναι ότι οι προσλαμβανόμενοι τα τελευταία χρόνια στις διάφορες μεταφραστικές υπηρεσίες έχουν στη μεγάλη τους πλειοψηφία πτυχίο είτε μεταφραστή είτε κάποιας φιλολογίας.


----------



## Dimi (Nov 9, 2014)

Μια "πολιτική" (αν μπορώ να την πω) έτσι έχει πολλαπλές παραμέτρους. Π.χ. το να προκηρύσσεις ένα διαγωνισμό για μεταφραστές αναφέροντας ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις μεταφραστική εμπειρία, το να προωθείς με φορείς "καινοτομίες" που απομειώνουν την εργασία του μεταφραστή στη συνείδηση του κοινού απλά για να μειώσεις το δικό σου κόστος, το να συζητάς με εταιρικές ενώσεις πώς πανεπιστημιακοί φορείς θα προσαρμόζουν τα προγράμματά τους για να δημιουργούν "εργάτες" της μετάφρασης που θα ανταποκρίνονται σε στιγμιαίες ανάγκες της αγοράς, το να χρηματοδοτείς προγράμματα για το επάγγελμα του μεταφραστή όπου δεν συμμετέχει καμία επαγγελματική ένωση, το να εκδίδεις εκθέσεις εκθειάζοντας το crowdsourcing ως ένα ακόμα μέσο περικοπής του κόστους, κ.λπ. Τα προηγούμενα χρόνια ναι, τα πράγματα ήταν διαφορετικά, αλλά θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορούμε να αγνοήσουμε ότι υπάρχει στροφή.


----------



## sarant (Nov 9, 2014)

Dimi said:


> Μια "πολιτκή" (αν μπορώ να την πω) έτσι έχει πολλαπλές παραμέτρους. Π.χ. το να προκηρύσσεις ένα διαγωνισμό για μεταφραστές αναφέροντας ότι δεν είναι ανάγκη να έχεις μεταφραστική εμπειρία.



Έγινε αυτό;


----------



## Dimi (Nov 9, 2014)

sarant said:


> Έγινε αυτό;



Στον τελευταίο διαγωνισμό του EPSO το καλοκαίρι υπήρχε η φράση "Although professional experience is not required previous experience as a translator would be beneficial." Δεν υπήρχε κριτήριο προηγούμενης εμπειρίας σε αυτό το διαγωνισμό. Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι οι εξετάσεις ήταν δύσκολες, αλλά αυτή η φράση τι εντύπωση προκαλεί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2014)

Καλημέρα και συγγνώμη που παρεμβαίνω σε μια αρκετά τεχνική συζήτηση, αλλά πρέπει να αποφασίσουμε τι θέλουμε. Αν θέλουμε να είναι ανοιχτοί οι διαγωνισμοί για νέους ανθρώπους (που ενδεχομένως είναι μακροχρόνια άνεργοι ή δεν έχουν εργαστεί στον συγκεκριμένο τομέα ή αναζητούν, γιατί όχι, την πρώτη τους εργασία μετά από τις σπουδές τους) η προϋπηρεσία δεν μπορεί να είναι «σκληρό» προαπαιτούμενο.


----------



## Dimi (Nov 9, 2014)

Σωστά, ο διαγωνισμός ήταν επιπέδου AD 5. Άρα οι θέσεις μετάφρασης ήταν ανοιχτές σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως χωρίς καμία απολύτως εμπειρία. Κατά τα άλλα μας λένε ότι θα πρέπει να "πιστοποιούμε" τα επαγγελματικά προσόντα μας ως μεταφραστές. Για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2014)

Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά, δεν μας λένε ότι _*θα πρέπει* _να τα πιστοποιούμε. Ορισμένοι από εμάς _*θα θέλαμε *_να τα πιστοποιήσουμε, γιατί δεν έχουμε σπουδές μετάφρασης, είμαστε αυτοδίδακτοι και θα μας άρεσε να αποκτήσουμε και τυπικά προσόντα. Στη δική μας αυτή επιθυμία ανταποκρίνονται όσοι λένε ότι θα μπορούσαμε ενδεχομένως να τα πιστοποιήσουμε, αν οι συνδικαλιστικοί μας φορείς το αποφασίσουν και συνεργαστούν με τους αρμόδιους κρατικούς φορείς (πράμα που αποκλείεται κτγμ, αν κρίνω από συζητήσεις που έχω ακούσει μεταξύ των μελών των συλλόγων).

Προφανώς όσοι από εμάς έχουμε ήδη τυπικά προσόντα (απόφοιτοι ΑΕΙ, κολλεγίων, ιδιωτικών σχολών) μάλλον προτιμούμε να μην μπορούν οι υπόλοιποι να τα πιστοποιήσουν, γιατί έτσι θα χάναμε (ως ένα βαθμό, μικρό κτγμ αλλά υπαρκτό, και θα άνοιγε ίσως δρόμος για περαιτέρω ισοπέδωση) το επαγγελματικό μας πλεονέκτημα. Τουλάχιστον έτσι φαντάζομαι.

Επειδή όμως είναι τελείως εκτός θέματος αυτή η συζήτηση εδώ, μήπως να μεταφερθεί αλλού; ΕΔΙΤ: Το μετέφερα αυτούσιο εδώ, στη συζήτηση για το χθεσινό συνέδριο "Το μέλλον των γλωσσικών επαγγελμάτων"


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2014)

Dimi said:


> Στον τελευταίο διαγωνισμό του EPSO το καλοκαίρι υπήρχε η φράση "Although professional experience is not required previous experience as a translator would be *beneficial*." Δεν υπήρχε κριτήριο προηγούμενης εμπειρίας σε αυτό το διαγωνισμό. Δεν αμφιβάλω ότι οι εξετάσεις ήταν δύσκολες, αλλά αυτή η φράση τι εντύπωση προκαλεί;





Dimi said:


> Σωστά, ο διαγωνισμός ήταν επιπέδου AD 5. Άρα οι θέσεις μετάφρασης ήταν ανοιχτές σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως χωρίς καμία απολύτως εμπειρία. Κατά τα άλλα μας λένε ότι θα πρέπει να "πιστοποιούμε" τα επαγγελματικά προσόντα μας ως μεταφραστές. Για ποιον ακριβώς λόγο;



Εννοείς, Dimi, ότι αυτό το «beneficial» δεν είχε πρακτικό αντίκρισμα; Αν ναι, εκεί υπάρχει πραγματικά πεδίο βελτίωσης, κτγμ.
Η πιστοποίηση μπορεί κτγμ να αποβεί ωφέλιμη μεσομακροπρόθεσμα, όχι άμεσα. Αλλά θα πάω να τα πω στο άλλο νήμα.


----------



## Dimi (Nov 9, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς, Dimi, ότι αυτό το «beneficial» δεν είχε πρακτικό αντίκρισμα;



Αν εννοείς από την πλευρά του οργανισμού, κρίνω πώς έτσι είναι. Δεν αποτελεί προϋπόθεση, δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη, άρα δεν έχει βάρος. Λειτουργεί σαν υπόδειξη: θα διευκολυνθείτε στις εξετάσεις αν έχετε κάποια εμπειρία, αλλά μπορεί να τα καταφέρετε και χωρίς να έχετε εμπειρία. Αξιολογείς ουσιαστικά τη μεταφραστική ικανότητα ατόμων που δεν έχουν ενδεχομένως καμία σχέση με τη μετάφραση (τα κριτήρια, η βαρύτητα, ο σκοπός είναι άλλο θέμα). Εμένα με ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο τι μήνυμα δίνει αυτό παραέξω. Ότι για να γίνεις μεταφραστής στην ΕΕ δεν χρειάζεται να έχεις απολύτως κανένα μεταφραστικό υπόβαθρο και καμία μεταφραστική εμπειρία, τίποτα απολύτως (άλλο αν θα ή δεν θα περάσεις τις εξετάσεις, αυτό δεν το βλέπει ο κόσμος). Ίσως μια μέρα βρεθεί μια εταιρεία που θα μου πει και εμένα: για να δουλέψεις σε εμάς ως γιατρός, δεν χρειάζεται κανένα πτυχίο γιατρού και καμία εμπειρία. Τι ωραίος κόσμος θα είναι τότε.


----------



## sarant (Nov 9, 2014)

Η κατάσταση απ'όσο τη θυμάμαι ήταν έτσι αρχικά, στη δεκ. 1980 (δεν ζητούσαν καμιά μεταφραστική εμπειρία), ύστερα άρχισαν να ζητάνε, και, όπως τώρα διαπιστώνω, πάλι επέστρεψαν στα παλιά, ίσως επειδή σε ορισμένες χώρες δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη μεταφραστική αγορά (Μάλτα, ας πούμε) κι αν βάλουν προαπαιτουμενο την εμπειρία θα αποκλείσουν πολλούς. 

Αλλά βέβαια, όλη αυτή η συζήτηση διαφέρει από την αρχική, ότι υπάρχει (ή δεν υπάρχει, όπως εγώ λέω) στροφή υπέρ του να προσλαμβάνονται μεταφραστές που έχουν σπουδάσει μηχανικοί ή οικονομολόγοι, και πολύ περισσότερο ότι αυτό οδηγεί σε υποτίμηση της μετάφρασης.


----------



## nina (Nov 9, 2014)

Αγνοήσατε το μήνυμά μου αλλά επανέρχομαι, εφόσον το thread αφορά τον διαγωνισμό του EPSO για μεταφραστές. Απευθύνομαι σε σένα "Αόρατη Μελάνη", επειδή όπως είπες συμμετείχες στο διαγωνισμό. Σκέφτομαι εάν θέλεις να μοιραστείς την εμπειρία και τ' αποτελέσματά σου από το διαγωνισμό (φυσικά και όσοι άλλοι πήραν μέρος) μήπως και βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα. Η δική μου βαθμολογία ήταν 41/54. 



AoratiMelani said:


> Τα προβλήματα των μη αγγλόφωνων κειμένων είναι γνωστά. Όχι μόνο στα ελληνικά, και σε άλλες γλώσσες απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, κρίνοντας από σχόλια που διάβασα σε μπλογκ όταν έψαχνα να ενημερωθώ για την εξέταση. Φαίνεται ότι όλα μεταφράζονται από τα αγγλικά, και οι μεταφράσεις δεν είναι πάντοτε άψογες.
> 
> Και εγώ πέτυχα σφάλματα (έδωσα την Παρασκευή), όσα θυμόμουν εκείνη τη στιγμή τα έγραψα στο τέλος που σου ζητούν να σχολιάσεις την εμπειρία σου.
> 
> ...


----------



## rogne (Nov 9, 2014)

sarant said:


> Η κατάσταση απ'όσο τη θυμάμαι ήταν έτσι αρχικά, στη δεκ. 1980 (δεν ζητούσαν καμιά μεταφραστική εμπειρία), ύστερα άρχισαν να ζητάνε, και, όπως τώρα διαπιστώνω, πάλι επέστρεψαν στα παλιά, ίσως επειδή σε ορισμένες χώρες δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη μεταφραστική αγορά (Μάλτα, ας πούμε) κι αν βάλουν προαπαιτουμενο την εμπειρία θα αποκλείσουν πολλούς.
> 
> Αλλά βέβαια, όλη αυτή η συζήτηση διαφέρει από την αρχική, ότι υπάρχει (ή δεν υπάρχει, όπως εγώ λέω) στροφή υπέρ του να προσλαμβάνονται μεταφραστές που έχουν σπουδάσει μηχανικοί ή οικονομολόγοι, και πολύ περισσότερο ότι αυτό οδηγεί σε υποτίμηση της μετάφρασης.



Ζητώντας συγγνώμη από τη nina που την παρακάμπτω, δεν καταλαβαίνω, sarant, πώς διαφέρει αυτό που λες ότι διαπιστώνεις ("επιστροφή στα παλιά") από το αν υπάρχει ή όχι στροφή στις προσλήψεις σε βάρος των μεταφραστών. Δεν εννοώ βέβαια ότι μαζεύτηκαν κάποιοι στην DGT και είπαν "καιρός να υποτιμήσουμε τους μεταφραστές", αλλά, έστω κι αν ο λόγος είναι η κατάσταση της μεταφραστικής αγοράς σε κάποιες χώρες (που εμένα δεν με πείθει), πώς αλλιώς να τη χαρακτηρίσουμε την τάση που βλέπεις;

Ο Δρ. πρόλαβε και έθιξε κάτι που σκεφτόμουν (μάλλον πολύ πιο πονηρά) κι εγώ: ότι ίσως υπάρχει μια σχέση ανάμεσα στην πιστοποίηση και τη μετατόπιση του βάρους από τη (μία) μετάφραση στα (πολλά) επιμέρους επιστημονικά αντικείμενα. Έτσι, κανείς δεν είναι εξασφαλισμένος ότι "οι μεταφράσεις γίνονται από μεταφραστές" και οι πάντες τρέχουν να πιστοποιηθούν παντού, οι επιστήμονες στη μετάφραση, οι μεταφραστές σε επιμέρους επιστημονικά αντικείμενα, και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι και στα δύο.


----------



## Dimi (Nov 9, 2014)

Και εγώ να το θέσω αλλιώς. Αυτή τη στιγμή η ΓΔ είναι ένας εργοδότης με πολλές μεταφραστικές ανάγκες σε μια αγορά με πολλά συστήματα. Όταν θέλει έναν τύπο μεταφραστή, η διαδικασία εύρεσης, αξιολόγησης και τήρησης της κοστίζει σε χρόνο και χρήμα. Το πιο εύκολο είναι να μετατοπίσει αυτή τη διαδικασία από τους ώμους της στους ώμους των μεταφραστών. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Πολλαπλότητα, σύγχυση και κόστος για εμάς. Η μετατόπιση έχει οικονομικό υπόβαθρο καθαρά.


----------



## Themis (Nov 9, 2014)

sarant said:


> Η κατάσταση απ'όσο τη θυμάμαι ήταν έτσι αρχικά, στη δεκ. 1980 (δεν ζητούσαν καμιά μεταφραστική εμπειρία), ύστερα άρχισαν να ζητάνε, και, όπως τώρα διαπιστώνω, πάλι επέστρεψαν στα παλιά


Νομίζω ότι μόνο στις εντελώς πρώτες φουρνιές Ελλήνων πρέπει να μη ζητήθηκε "πείρα στον τομέα τον οποίο αφορά ο διαγωνισμός" (κάπως έτσι ήταν η διατύπωση). Ήδη πριν από τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '80 ζητούσαν πείρα Χ ετών (νομίζω 2 ή 5, ανάλογα με τον βαθμό στον οποίο θα γινόταν η πρόσληψη). Υπήρχε όμως και μια σημαντική προσθήκη: "ή ισοδύναμη". Αυτό ήταν στην κρίση της εξεταστικής επιτροπής, η οποία κατά κανόνα εφάρμοζε χαλαρά κριτήρια, ειδάλλως δεν θα είχαν αρκετούς υποψηφίους. Για παράδειγμα, δύο χρόνια διδασκαλίας της ξένης γλώσσας μπορούσαν να θεωρηθούν ισοδύναμα με έναν χρόνο μετάφρασης. Επειδή όμως τότε οι διαγωνισμοί γίνονταν από κάθε κοινοτικό όργανο χωριστά, έχω βεβαιότητα μόνο για το Κοινοβούλιο.

Η φράση που αναφέρει η Dimi στο #60 ("Although professional experience is not required previous experience as a translator would be beneficial") με εκπλήσσει και δεν ξέρω από πότε το καθιέρωσαν. Σίγουρα οι διαγωνισμοί άλλαξαν αισθητά από τότε που τους ανέλαβε η EPSO. Υποθέτω ότι θα ισχύει η εξήγηση του Sarant, ίσως όχι μόνο για περιπτώσεις τύπου Μάλτας αλλά και για κάποιες ανατολικές χώρες. Το "beneficial" πάντως δεν πρέπει λογικά να αναφέρεται στις πιθανότητες επιτυχίας σε έναν διαγωνισμό που περιλαμβάνει μετάφραση (σιγά την πληροφορία!) αλλά στις πιθανότητες πρόσληψης, αφού η τήρηση της σειράς επιτυχίας δεν είναι πια υποχρεωτική.

Κατά τα άλλα, είναι σαφές ότι η Επιτροπή έχει αγχωθεί από τον τεράστιο όγκο τεχνικών κειμένων, στα οποία συχνά δεν μπορούν να αντεπεξέλθουν ικανοποιητικά οι μεταφραστές που δεν είχαν ποτέ ούτε μια μακρινή επαφή με το συγκεκριμένο πεδίο. Τώρα, ποιο θα είναι το αποτέλεσμα ενός διαγωνισμού που επιζητεί τέτοια βιοποικιλότητα μέσω του one-size-fits-all μένει να φανεί. Εγώ διατηρώ σοβαρές αμφιβολίες. Το πρόβλημα των (έντιμων) διαγωνισμών δεν είναι ποτέ οι κρινόμενοι, είναι πάντα οι κριτές. Για παράδειγμα, αν έχουν επίγνωση τί δυσκολίες βάζουν, πώς θα αξιολογήσουν (ομοιόμορφα, εννοείται) τις απαντήσεις και κατά πόσον γίνεται ικανοποιητική διάγνωση των απαραίτητων στοιχείων που ο μεταφραστής πρέπει ήδη να έχει και δεν μπορεί να αποκτήσει στο μέλλον. Εγώ π.χ. θα έκοβα ασυζητητί ένα γραπτό που δείχνει έλλειψη γλωσσικής καλλιέργειας και γενικότερης μόρφωσης, ή που αδυνατεί να παραδώσει οργανωμένη και συντεταγμένη μια περίοδο πέντε αράδων, ενώ δεν θα έδινα καμία σημασία σε ένα συγγνωστό λάθος ορολογίας που είναι καθαρά θέμα reference.

Όσο για την υποβάθμιση του μεταφραστικού επαγγέλματος που ορισμένοι διακρίνουν στην επιθυμία της Επιτροπής για κάλυψη επιστημονικών ειδικοτήτων, νομίζω ότι κάνουν λάθος. Η υποβάθμιση συντελείται πολύ πιο απτά, σε πολύ πιο μπρουτάλ: επέκταση των εξωτερικών αναθέσεων και αύξηση του αριθμού των πάσης φύσεως συμβασιούχων εις βάρος των μόνιμων υπαλλήλων.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 9, 2014)

nina said:


> Η δική μου βαθμολογία ήταν 41/54.


Εμένα 46/54. Αλλά λένε θα κοιτάξουν και τις αιτήσεις και τα βιογραφικά για να επιλέξουν. Οπότε τρέχα γύρευε.

Κουίζ: σε ποια από τις γλώσσες πήρα άριστα και σε ποια πήρα το χαμηλότερο βαθμό; Όποιος το βρει κερδίζει ένα λουκούμι!


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κουίζ: σε ποια από τις γλώσσες πήρα άριστα και σε ποια πήρα το χαμηλότερο βαθμό; Όποιος το βρει κερδίζει ένα λουκούμι!



(Εγώ ποτέ δεν συμμετέχω σε στοιχήματα για λιγότερο από μισό κιλό παϊδάκια, αλλά: Αγγλικά - Ισπανικά.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 9, 2014)

nickel said:


> (Εγώ ποτέ δεν συμμετέχω σε στοιχήματα για λιγότερο από μισό κιλό παϊδάκια, αλλά: Αγγλικά - Ισπανικά.)




Αυτονόητο, κι εμένα πάντα τα γερμανικά μού βαθμολογούν χειρότερα (έχω αρχίσει να έχω ισχυρές αμφιβολίες για το επίπεδο πολλών διορθωτών, όπως έγραψε άλλωστε και ο Θέμης).


----------



## nina (Nov 9, 2014)

Δε νομίζω πως θα κρίνουν με βάση τα βιογραφικά. Απλώς θα αποκλείσουν όσους δεν πληρούν τα κριτήρια (eligibility) που θέτει η προκήρυξη. Δηλαδή, δε θα γίνει επιλογή βάσει των βιογραφικών. Δεν προβλέπεται κάτι τέτοιο εξάλλου. Στο κουίζ δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω, δεν ξέρω ποιες γλώσσες έδωσες, αλλά να μαντέψω πως ο χαμηλότερος βαθμός ήταν στα ελληνικά; Η γνωστή ιστορία με τις άθλιες μεταφράσεις... 
Καλή επιτυχία, πάντως. 
Καμιά ιδέα για τον χρόνο που θα έχουμε και τα αποτελέσματα;



AoratiMelani said:


> Εμένα 46/54. Αλλά λένε θα κοιτάξουν και τις αιτήσεις και τα βιογραφικά για να επιλέξουν. Οπότε τρέχα γύρευε.
> 
> Κουίζ: σε ποια από τις γλώσσες πήρα άριστα και σε ποια πήρα το χαμηλότερο βαθμό; Όποιος το βρει κερδίζει ένα λουκούμι!


----------



## Themis (Nov 9, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Κουίζ: σε ποια από τις γλώσσες πήρα άριστα και σε ποια πήρα το χαμηλότερο βαθμό;


Αν πήρες καλύτερο βαθμό στα αγγλικά, είναι υπέρ σου, αφού το ποσοστό των αγγλικών κειμένων είναι πια συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερο. Μας μένει βέβαια το πρόβλημα πώς θα κατορθώσουμε να βελτιώσουμε τα ισπανικά σου...



nina said:


> Δε νομίζω πως θα κρίνουν με βάση τα βιογραφικά. Απλώς θα αποκλείσουν όσους δεν πληρούν τα κριτήρια (eligibility) που θέτει η προκήρυξη. Δηλαδή, δε θα γίνει επιλογή βάσει των βιογραφικών. Δεν προβλέπεται κάτι τέτοιο εξάλλου.


Για να μην υπάρχει παρεξήγηση, εγώ ποτέ δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο. Κανονικά, άλλωστε, όσοι έδωσαν στην πρώτη φάση έχουν ήδη κριθεί επιλέξιμοι. Το βιογραφικό είναι δυνατόν να επηρεάσει την επιλογή κατά την πρόσληψη, συνήθως μεταξύ δύο σχεδόν ισοδύναμων βαθμολογιών (αν π.χ. ο ένας καλύπτει μία συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα ή τομέα, ή έχει σοβαρή μεταφραστική πείρα, ενώ ο άλλος όχι).


----------



## SBE (Nov 9, 2014)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το ζήτημα. 
Θέλουμε να προσλαμβάνονται μόνο όσοι έχουν εμπειρία; Και πώς θα την αποκτήσουν όσοι δεν την έχουν; 
Θέλουμε να προσλαμβάνονται μόνο όσοι έχουν συγκεκριμένο πτυχίο; Και γιατί να αποκλείονται όσοι είναι ικανοί αλλά έχουν άλλα τυπικά προσόντα; Ειδικά τη στιγμή που η επιλογή γίνεται με διαγωνισμό, δηλαδή υπάρχει έλεγχος ικανοτήτων των υποψηφίων; Αφού ο μισθός είναι ο ίδιος για όλους και δε γίνεται διάκριση μεταξύ μεταφραστών με πτυχίο μετάφρασης και μεταφραστών με άλλο πτυχίο, πώς υποβαθμίζει αυτό τους μισθούς;
Και παρεμπιπτόντως, οι στατιστικές λένε ότι τις μεγαλύτερες και σημαντικότερες επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις τις έχουν κάνει άτομα είτε νεαρά στην ηλικία είτε με προηγούμενη εκπαίδευση σε άλλο κλάδο. Κι αυτό γιατί η αλλαγή ειδικότητας βοηθάει να ξεπεράσεις τα απολιθώματα στον τρόπο σκέψης. 

Για να μη λέτε ότι μιλάω χωρίς να ξέρω, πριν κάποια χρόνια έδωσα τις εξετάσεις του Institute of Linguists στο ΗΒ για μετάφραση και διερμηνεία. Είμαι ηλ/μηχ και η ενασχόλησή μου με τη μετάφραση ήταν καθαρά ερασιτεχνική. Οι δε εξετάσεις δεν ήταν ό,τι πιο απλό κυκλοφορεί. Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, η ερασιτέχνισσα έγραψε τον μεγαλύτερο βαθμό των εξετάσεων* (σε όλες τις γλώσσες που εξετάζονταν, σε όλες τις θεματικές ενότητες). Έχω και σχετικό ενθύμιο τον πρόεδρο του Ινστιτούτου να μου δίνει το μεγάλο βραβείο, που ήταν ένα πιάτο ασημένιο, και να ποζάρω σαν τις νικήτριες του Γουίμπλεντον:


(θα προτιμούσα κύπελλο, για να ποζάρω σαν αρχηγός ποδοσφαιρικής ομάδας)
Πάρε λοιπόν από τη μία κάποιον σαν εμένα, αλλά και λίγο πιο ευσυνείδητο, πιο επιμελή, πιο απ'όλα. 
Και βάλε από τη άλλη κάποιον ο οποίος μπήκε στη σχολή μετάφρασης στο τσακ, με τη βάση, και πέρασε τα μαθήματα με τη βοήθεια της παγκόσμιας φοιτητικής σταθεράς και που η ευσυνειδησία του ως προς το επάγγελμά του είναι πολύ ελαστική. Μη μου πείτε ότι δεν υπάρχουν τέτοιοι, είναι στατιστικά αδύνατο να μην υπάρχουν. 
Και πες σε έναν εργοδότη να διαλέξει ποιόν θα πάρει να του κάνει μια δουλειά. 
Κατά 99% θα προτιμήσει τον σχετικό πτυχιούχο. 
Οπότε ποιός είναι στην ουσία αυτός που μειονεκτεί στον επαγγελματικό χώρο; Ο πτυχιούχος ή ο πρακτικός επαγγελματίας; 

*έχω το χάρισμα των εξετάσεων, τι να κάνουμε. Ειδικά όταν δεν τις παίρνω σοβαρά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 10, 2014)

nina said:


> ... να μαντέψω πως ο χαμηλότερος βαθμός ήταν στα ελληνικά; Η γνωστή ιστορία με τις άθλιες μεταφράσεις...


Το λουκουμάκι στην κυρία! Και το άριστα ήταν στα Ισπανικά, βεβαίως βεβαίως. 

Ως προς το θέμα πτυχίο/χωρίς πτυχίο, γενικά συμφωνώ με την SBE. Ωστόσο:


SBE said:


> Και πες σε έναν εργοδότη να διαλέξει ποιόν θα πάρει να του κάνει μια δουλειά. Κατά 99% θα προτιμήσει τον σχετικό πτυχιούχο.


Η δική μου πείρα πάντως λέει πως είτε δε σε ρωτάνε καν αν έχεις σχετικό πτυχίο (ενώ σε ρωτάνε αν έχεις εμπειρία και τι λογής), και σε μια περίπτωση μου είπαν ευθαρσώς ότι "δε μας νοιάζουν τα πτυχία, μας έρχονται πτυχιούχοι του Ιονίου και δεν ξέρουν καν τι θα πει μετάφραση" (δεν αξιολογώ την ορθότητα της δήλωσης, απλώς λέω πώς το βλέπουν οι εκδότες-εργοδότες).


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2014)

Αυτό Μελ μάλλον γιατί είναι πρακτική δουλειά που μετράει η πείρα. 
Όσο για τους αποφοίτους πανεπιστημίων, δεν μπορώ να ξέρω για το Ιόνιο, αλλά σε οποιαδήποτε σχολή όσοι ανήκουν στην κατηγορία πέρασα όλα τα μαθήματα με 4.5 που το τεντώσαμε λίγο και δεν πολυκουράστηκα και ο ωχαδερφισμός δίνει και παίρνει, ε, φυσικό είναι να μην θέλει να τους προτιμήσει ο πιθανός εργοδότης. Αλλά αυτό είναι ζήτημα που ποτέ δεν το συζητάμε, κι όποτε το συζητάμε είναι για να παραπονεθούμε.


----------



## nina (Nov 10, 2014)

Το λουκουμάκι στην κυρία! 

Με σοβαρό κίνδυνο να κερδίσω και δεύτερο λουκούμι (σιχαίνομαι τα λουκούμια), προβλέπω ότι είσαι 100% μέσα στο δεύτερο γύρο. 

Καμιά ιδέα για τον χρόνο που θα έχουμε και τα αποτελέσματα;

Iδού και η τελευταία ενημέρωση της EPSO για τα αποτελέσματα:
Information on the admission to the translation test will be published by the end of next week at the latest in the candidates’ EPSO accounts. The number of admitted candidates will be published on eu-careers.info


----------



## Palavra (Nov 10, 2014)

Η σύγκριση πάντως δεν μπορεί να γίνεται μεταξύ πτυχιούχου ΑΕΙ χωρίς πείρα και μη πτυχιούχου με 5ετή (ξερωγώ) πείρα. Ή θα συγκρίνουμε πτυχιούχο με πείρα και μη πτυχιούχο με την ίδια πείρα, ή πτυχιούχο και μη πτυχιούχο χωρίς κανενός είδους εργασιακή εμπειρία. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν μπορεί, κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει να κάνει αυτός που έχει το πτυχίο :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 10, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση δεν μπορεί, κάτι παραπάνω θα ξέρει να κάνει αυτός που έχει το πτυχίο :)


Η μόνιμη συζήτηση που είχαμε με τους καθηγητές μας στο ευαγές ίδρυμα όπου σπούδασα, όταν σπούδαζα (περίπου την εποχή του ένοικου της Αμφίπολης) ήταν ότι ενώ έχουμε πολλούς και καλούς πτυχιούχους στον κλάδο μας, δεν έχουμε αρκετούς πρακτικά ενημερωμένους τεχνικούς, με την πείρα να υλοποιήσουν αυτά που φαντάζονται ή σχεδιάζουν οι πτυχιούχοι. Καταλαβαίνω, βέβαια, ότι αυτή είναι μια συζήτηση τεχνικού επαγγέλματος, αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι οι έξυπνοι (νέοι κυρίως) γιατροί δεν παραλείπουν να ρωτήσουν καμιά φορά και την προϊσταμένη αδελφή για τη γνώμη της. (Δεν θα την φωνάξουν, βέβαια, να χειρουργήσει κιόλας.)


----------



## SBE (Nov 10, 2014)

Δε νομίζω ότι μπορούμε να κάνουμε σύγκριση ανάμεσα σε απόφοιτο του Χ και σε οποιονδήποτε περαστικό που δεν έχει ασχοληθεί ποτέ με το Χ. Η σύγκριση μπορέι να γίνει μεταξύ πτυχιούχων Χ και μη-πτυχιούχων Χ που ασχολούνται με το Χ. 

Φυσικά όλα αυτά τα συζητάμε για τον απλούστατο λόγο οτι δεν υπάρχουν δουλειές ή αν προτιμάτε, γιατί υπάρχει υπερπροσφορά. Αν υπήρχε έλλειψη τότε κι ο μέτριος θα έβρισκε δουλειά, κι ο κακός. Και οι εργοδότες θα ήταν πρόθυμοι να εκπαιδέυσουν τον νέο υπάλληλο ή να οργανώσουν μαθητείες κλπ για να αποκτήσει κάποιος πείρα.

Για επαγγέλματα που έχουν άμεση επίδραση στη δημόσια υγεία και ασφάλεια εννοείται δεν το συζητάμε. Όλοι θέλουμε γέφυρες γερές και ασφαλείς εγχειρήσεις. Κι ο νόμος το αναγνωρίζει ότι όσο περισσότερα χρόνια εργάζεσαι τόσο μεγαλύτερη πείρα έχεις και τόσο πιο δύσκολα έργα μπορείς να αναλάβεις. Δεν δίνει από την πρώτη στιγμή απεριόριστες δυνατότητες.


----------



## nina (Dec 27, 2014)

Καλημέρα
Adoratimelani δωσαμε το ίδιο κείμενο. Μετεφρασες το cyber essentials η το άφησες έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Dec 27, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Πιστεύω ότι δεν μεταφράζεται. Όπως εδώ:

http://www.insurancedaily.gr/cyber-essentials-πλαίσιο-πιστοποίησης-διαδικτυακή/


----------



## nina (Dec 27, 2014)

Σκεφτόμουν πως επειδη δεν είναι ονομασία λογισμικού, δηλαδή δεν είναι brand name, μήπως θα έπρεπε να αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά. Φυσικά σε αυτή την περίπτωση το πρόβλημα είναι πως μεταφράζεται; Καμία ιδέα;


----------



## nickel (Dec 28, 2014)

Έκανα ένα συμμάζεμα, μια και δεν ξέρω αν είναι φρόνιμο να συζητάτε τα θέματα δημόσια.

Πάντως, για το Cyber Essentials έχω να πω ότι μπορεί να μην είναι κατοχυρωμένη ονομασία, ωστόσο πρόκειται για ένα είδος κωδικής ονομασίας και όχι περιγραφικής, όπως θα ήταν π.χ. τίτλος του είδους «Government Scheme for the Protection of Organisations Against Cyber Attacks». Έναν τέτοιο τίτλο θα άξιζε να τον δώσεις στα αγγλικά _και_ να τον μεταφράσεις. Το Cyber Essentials δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να τον μεταφράσεις ούτε μέσα σε παρένθεση, γιατί δεν θα βοηθούσε στην κατανόηση.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 4, 2015)

Να ενημερώσουμε ότι βγήκαν τα τελικά αποτελέσματα του διαγωνισμού:

Final results of the competition – EPSO/AD/284-287/14

Οι προφορικές εξετάσεις έγιναν μέσα προς τέλη Ιουνίου. Για μένα τουλάχιστον ήταν μια εμπειρία πολύ θετική και εποικοδομητική, παρά το άγχος και την πίεση. Με ώθησαν να ξεπεράσω πολλές ανασφάλειες και να βελτιώσω πολλά "δύσκαμπτα" σημεία μου. Κάποιοι υποψήφιοι ανέφεραν ότι βίωσαν πίεση ή επιθετικότητα από μέρους των εξεταστών, εγώ έμεινα με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις: ήρεμοι, ευγενείς, υποστηρικτικοί (φυσικά έκαναν πιεστικές και δύσκολες ερωτήσεις, δουλειά τους είναι, αλλά πάντα με τρόπο ευγενικό).

Χρησιμοποίησα το βιβλίο που αναφέρθηκε εδώ, _The Ultimate EU Test Book Administrator AD Edition 2013 _(έχει κυκλοφορήσει πλέον και η έκδοση του 2015), τα δωρεάν τεστ από την ιστοσελίδα EU Training και κάποια τεστ που αγόρασα από την ιστοσελίδα Epso Training. Θεωρώ ότι με βοήθησαν αρκετά, αν και σίγουρα μπορεί κανείς να προετοιμαστεί και καλύτερα ακόμη. Πάντως η εξοικείωση με τα τεστ είναι σημαντική, έστω και μόνο για να ξέρεις τι να περιμένεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 4, 2015)

Συγχαρητήρια στις επιτυχούσες Λεξιλόγισσες και τους επιτυχόντες Λεξιλόγους!


----------



## sarant (Aug 5, 2015)

Και με το καλό να σας δούμε και εδωπάνω!


----------



## Rogerios (Aug 8, 2015)

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια για την επιτυχία και με το καλό σας περιμένουμε στις ομορφιές της Μπενελούξ! :)


----------

